# Finally set this little Ranger from Bill Hays up with 2040 doubles



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It's 4-1/2 inches long 3-1/4 outside the forks and 1-1/2 between the forks. Approximately 4-3/8 Oz. This is a lot of fun to shoot.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Dang I'm jealous that's a fine bit of kit!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great looking setup!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks like a smoooth shooter! Awesome set up


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I appreciate all your comments


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Solid looking setup Tag.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Great looking shooter!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I really like the camouflage looks like a lot of fun tag


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice Tom . I think she would be even better with a set of flat tapers .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks awesome - one of my preferred style setups.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Really cool.

Post more angles please.

Thait's a butterfly setup, eh?


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

so cool i love it!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. I hope you can tell by the pictures what I think makes this slingshot first class quality. The fork ends are remarkably smooth, and the grooves are cut perfectly. I also like the lanyard grooves, it's just enough to help center the lanyard. This is the first I feel is cut perfectly for flat bands???? I'm not saying others aren't just as good, I'm just so impressed with the quality of this shooter. If you like a Ranger style, slingshot that is well balanced and easy to carry in your pocket, this is definitely one to try. I totally agree with TreeFork, I will have to give flat bands a serious try.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I'll have to agree with Me. Fork, flats would be perfect for that little guy.imho.lol


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

That looks really good Tag :thumbsup:

Shooting video could be nice.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Hey Tag nice shooter. I really like these little things, small and solid.


----------

